# Bosc diet



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, my bos is 5 inches. I was wandering if i could put half a boiled egg in his nie little food bowl for him? I say half as i highly doubt he could manage a whole lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

bump : victory:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

please dont give your monitor eggs, unless they've been fertilized, theyre rich, fatty and not very nutritious-use whole prey items all the time, ive said it before and ill keep saying it, blood, bones, fur/chitin, organs, gut contents etc., anything else is junkfood


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> please dont give your monitor eggs, unless they've been fertilized, theyre rich, fatty and not very nutritious-use whole prey items all the time, ive said it before and ill keep saying it, blood, bones, fur/chitin, organs, gut contents etc., anything else is junkfood


a rodent diet for a bosc iv always read isn't good as they are prone to obesity ?, just now and again every week?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weelad said:


> a rodent diet for a bosc iv always read isn't good as they are prone to obesity ?, just now and again every week?


Correct, they should be fed a mostly insectivorous diet.


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it should manage half but don't give eggs to often, treat them more as 'treats' (i think we all need them every now and then)


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> please dont give your monitor eggs, unless they've been fertilized, theyre rich, fatty and not very nutritious-use whole prey items all the time, ive said it before and ill keep saying it, blood, bones, fur/chitin, organs, gut contents etc., anything else is junkfood


yes eggs are ok as a treat its never done mine any harm once or twice a month whole prey items like rodents should allso be a treat, boscs are not ment to eat rodents they prey on inscets and snails there teeth sturcture is all the proff you need theyre alot straighter and pointed used for grabing small prey items than theyre larger african cousins the albigularis which grow alot larger and have teeth that curv back and are blunter which is used for grabing and crushing large prey such as rodents so your best off feeding a main staple diet of insects like crix locusts mealworms and if you can get snails like i said you can give them a mouse but just as a treat it will cost more to feed like that but your have a healthyer bosc
in the long run: victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

He had a tiny bit of a hard boiled egg today, just a tiny bit. He comes out of his hides when no-one is around to eat and bask. He had a tiny bit of egg, and then afew crickets.

yeah, i know to only use eggs as treats, and use a mainly insect diet.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

he`ll settle down in a few weeks he`ll get more confident and come out when people are about : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, he doestnt mind me being there, but when other people are around, he is a bit shy. I have a webcam setup in his viv so i can see when he is out lol


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah, he doestnt mind me being there, but when other people are around, he is a bit shy. I have a webcam setup in his viv so i can see when he is out lol


cool i bet its like the reptile version of the big brother house: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> please dont give your monitor eggs, unless they've been fertilized, theyre rich, fatty and not very nutritious-use whole prey items all the time, ive said it before and ill keep saying it, blood, bones, fur/chitin, organs, gut contents etc., anything else is junkfood


did you mean rodents or insects too?
curious is all.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

He had a mooch while i was downstairs, ran about. Basked, climbed on the rocks ect ect.

As he prefers to come out when dark and quite, should i leave his heat lamp on so he can come out at night?

He has a dark hide and stuff.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

just keep the lights on during the day dude.
when you say heat lamp..do you mean a ceramic that doesnt give off light?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

No mate, its a nice blue bulb.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah well if he likes to come out when its dark...then you wana turn the bulb off at night.. 
do you have just the blue bulb?
defo needs to know the difference between night and day.
so with the blue bulb still on temps would stay like daytime?

even though he is a baby he will be fine with nigt tiem temps of 70f.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Okie dokie


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Dont supose a bit of lamb mince is ok for him is it?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Like i said before, whole prey items, try and stick to feeder insects, it works out more expensive than rodents, but boscs have got huge appetites and a fast metabolism. lamb is extremely fatty and reptiles have trouble digesting fat as it is, when i had my bosc, if it wasnt alive and kicking, or an in-tact corpse, it didnt go on the menu. Im sure if you gave it to him, he'd wolf it down, but then if you give kids mcdonalds, they do the same thing, doesnt mean its good for them just because they like it, thats why theres an epidemic of fat kids!:lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, not even as a very rare treat? once every 3-4 months?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

why? to be honest, you can do whatever you like, but ive given my researched opinion for the long-term health of your monitor, to help and to guide. I think you should go and ask the good people on the monitor forum at repticzone.com the very same questions and see what they think. Thats where i done all my monitor husbandry research, and thats where i learned that monitors are a lot harder and more expensive to keep healthy than people think, good luck buddy: victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Im not saying i cant afford to feed him, i asking if he can have a bit of mince once in a while. 

No need to say that its harder than people think, and more expensive than people realise to me!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats just it mate, they are harder and more expensive than people think. I certainly wasnt implying that you couldnt afford to feed your pet, that would be rude and I wouldnt want to be rude to someone I was trying to help, that could bias your opinion of me and the advice i am bestowing on you.
have you looked into a cockroach colony yet? the sooner that gets going the better, a nice supply of lean, healthy, nutritious, whole prey items which would cause no complications to your monitors cholesterol level


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry mate. Ive just been a bit stressed and snappy this past week or two.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

No, im just wandering where to buy cockroaches?


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i know there not cock roaches but you could try these...

Roaches All in Stock - Ricks Livefood - Crickets, Locusts, Roaches

Although my Bosc wont entertain Locusts, Crickets or Mealworms... But loves the Fuzzie it had yesterday

So how do you go about feedin a Bosc Insects when its not interested?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Virginia cheeseman(google her, itll take you straight to her site)is where i got mine, ive got cuban burrowing roaches, shes practically giving them away at the moment. Like i say, they take a while to get going, but im finding loads of nymphs in the substrate now. I got them in feb. and only started off with a tiny group of about 20, you'd ideally want a few more than that though, the more you start with, the higher the yield


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Synergy said:


> i know there not cock roaches but you could try these...
> 
> Roaches All in Stock*-*Ricks Livefood - Crickets, Locusts, Roaches
> 
> ...


persistance, it wont let itself starve(mealworms are rubbish though, best left in the 80's)


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

he's 11inch in size maybe its the locust size as there large ones but there notr overly massive but he just turns his nose up lol

eben tried leavin em in the viv in the hope he'll chase em down but he dont even when left over night


----------

